# Stubborn Dachshund (toilet training)



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello everyone

We have a 4 1/2 month old Dachshund, Herman. We are struggling to find any consistency with the toilet training - some days he does quite well and some days he doesn't. We take him outside every hour when we are with him and he goes 99% of the time, but he can be inside literally 5 mins after and if you sit on the sofa and leave him to play with his toys and bedding he almost always wees on something like his bed cushion or around his toys... He would not wee if we were paying him some attention! But like I say the flip side can be he can go 3-4 hours without going to the toilet. 
When we got him mid december we started with putting paper down and getting him to use that, which he did for 50% of the time but he just seemed to stop wanting to use that as much when he started going outside. He is pretty good when outside, always weeing within 1-2 mins. Its also when we start to eat inside also he just instantly seems to start to sniff around, regardless of if he has just been out!

He is caged off in the kitchen when we go out which does give him a good bit of space... and at night he is in a smaller open top cage which is around 1.5m by 0.5m.... its about a 50/50 chance he will go on the paper we put down for him in the night.....

Any advice appreciated!!! 

Chris, Sophie ...and herman


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
I hope some one can give you some advice soon


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Chris and Sophie said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> We have a 4 1/2 month old Dachshund, Herman. We are struggling to find any consistency with the toilet training - some days he does quite well and some days he doesn't. We take him outside every hour when we are with him and he goes 99% of the time, but he can be inside literally 5 mins after and if you sit on the sofa and leave him to play with his toys and bedding he almost always wees on something like his bed cushion or around his toys... He would not wee if we were paying him some attention! But like I say the flip side can be he can go 3-4 hours without going to the toilet.
> When we got him mid december we started with putting paper down and getting him to use that, which he did for 50% of the time but he just seemed to stop wanting to use that as much when he started going outside. He is pretty good when outside, always weeing within 1-2 mins. Its also when we start to eat inside also he just instantly seems to start to sniff around, regardless of if he has just been out!
> ...


Hi. I would consider lifting all paper now. This will only give him confusing messages, and encourage him to go in the home.
People often give very young dogs too much freedom and unwatched time. This is when he may well pee in the home. Consider crating him more when unnatended. Also crate him when you eat if that is a problem.

Restrict his water intake near the end of the day, so he is more likely to have a dry night, and lift the paper now.

Do bare in mind he is only little, and his bladder control should improve greatly as time progresses.

Any what may seem 'unusual' wetting behaviour should be checked out at the vets as always.

HTH,

Nick


----------



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

:crazy:Hi Nick.

Thanks very much for the advice... we have actually stopped the paper in the day time for him pretty much, but the nighttime we still put down as 50% of the time he will go.... think we should just stop cold turkey or give it a couple of weeks? (as some of the wee's in the night are huge, plus dont want him paddling in it!)

Herman has just took himself out for a wee and a poo as i was reading your post - so maybe its a sign of good things to come - going to try and leave the back door open more as its nicer weather coming.

is crating and putting in a pen the same thing, or is there benefits to a crate that has a roof - making him feel more surrounded?

The dog sends us crazy sometimes but we love him! :crazy:

Chris


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Chris and Sophie said:


> :crazy:Hi Nick.
> 
> Thanks very much for the advice... we have actually stopped the paper in the day time for him pretty much, but the nighttime we still put down as 50% of the time he will go.... think we should just stop cold turkey or give it a couple of weeks? (as some of the wee's in the night are huge, plus dont want him paddling in it!)
> 
> ...


Well I personally would lift all paper now yes...even though there may be a slight accident or two. Stop all water after 7pm...try that as a time. Make sure there are regular opportunities to toilet throughout the evening and last thing before you retire. Plenty of access to water at all other times of course. You can leave water down at all times later on.

I prefer an enclosed crate that allows a sheet to be placed over the top...creates a nice secure environment.

It really should improve, but paper in the home or crate is not desirable in my opinion, but others will disagree of course 

Be sure to catch what you do want outside by giving verbal and physical praise along with a little food treat. This will mean assisted visits for some time yet to get it really drummed in 

Ignore all in-house accidents too of course.

Try that 

Nick


----------



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Nick,

First night without paper and there was a tiny poo but no wee, heard him wake up at 7am so dashed down to try and catch any potential mistakes!!

Will reply to the post in a few days to let everyone know how he is getting on.... 

Puppy training class this morning for him at 9:30... (sigh!) We have mastered Sit, and come - to a certain extent! 

Chris


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Chris and Sophie said:


> Thanks Nick,
> 
> First night without paper and there was a tiny poo but no wee, heard him wake up at 7am so dashed down to try and catch any potential mistakes!!
> 
> ...


Excellent news!

Keep us posted.

Best of luck with the classes!


----------



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Nick...

Help..

Puppy now soiling his bedding pretty much every night and when he is alone in the day - floors clean though!

We took paper up and made his cage smaller so he can just fit his bed in and to get out a very tiny bit....

Just seems to want to wee on his bed, the towel we put in while his cushion was washed - then the cushion 5 mins after it came out..... He is fine when your with him really and just goes when outside.... even taking himself out once a day....

Soiling his bedding is really a downer - any advice please would be much much appriciated!

Chris and Sophie


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Just out...though I'll be in the car between 09:25 and 10:15 feel free to call me on my mobile 0775 9093394.

Otherwise, what do you feed him and at what times?

Is he anxious when left alone do you think?

Nick


----------



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Nick,

Sorry didnt see that you replied!!!!

Herman is given purina puppy food, 120g, at around 6pm - which he eats all of....

Think he feels ok on his own, always settles down ok at night whenever the lights turned off, we usually go to bed at 11 and im up at just before 7 for him. Every morning now there is a poo and a wee in the corner of his penned area (which runs in the kitchen tiles to a wide area)

Really wish we could crack this, He has always had a pen, not a crate - thought about getting one of those but just get he feeling he would mess inside and it would be another set of stuff i would be washing everyday. 

Thanks In advance
Chris, Soph and Herman


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Chris and Sophie said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> Sorry didnt see that you replied!!!!
> 
> ...


Do you feed him just once a day? That's too much for a small dog to deal with. I would go to 2 at least, maybe three if you're about lunchtime.

Go to a small crate now please. A pen is nowhere near the same in terms of persuading him to attempt to hold on! About £50.00 for a decnt one. Should last for life anyway, so useful to have. You can order one from me if you like.

Regards and sorry for delay. I'll be at Crufts...going?

Nick

Please email me direct, and I shall post you my toilet training guide.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi you seem to be having a bit of trouble with your dog. I have a 14 month old Yorkie that I had when she was 10 weeks old. I have never had any pees on the floor and only a few pees and poos at the beginning in her crate. Dogs don't like to mess in their beds so soon stop doing it overnight if in a crate. I used to feed her 3 times a day and now twice a day as she is small and can't eat too much at a time. Do you feed wet food or dry? 
My friend used to have 2 lovely male long hair dachshunds.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Hope your having more luck! Daxie's are notoriously difficult to house train and can take up to a year to crack it.
My chiweenie is 7mths and still at least once a day poops or pees in the dining room.
A smaller crate might help, mine use large cat carriers from Argos, cost about a tenner and are nice and cosy. If peeing on bedding is the issue then you could try taking away the bedding for a while.


----------



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

hi, just an update on Herman.
Basically, he's not improving! Still bed wetting at night, whatever cushion or towel we put down, it's damp in the morning. on occassion he also wee's /poo's outside his bed in the small space that he has in his cage.We let him out for the last time at about 11pm then are up at half 6 and there is always a mess. 
In the day, if someone is in and the door is left ajar, then he'll happily take himself out but if the door is shut or we're out, he makes no attempt to let us know he wants to go out and just wee's anywhere.
Please help!


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Chris and Sophie said:


> hi, just an update on Herman.
> Basically, he's not improving! Still bed wetting at night, whatever cushion or towel we put down, it's damp in the morning. on occassion he also wee's /poo's outside his bed in the small space that he has in his cage.We let him out for the last time at about 11pm then are up at half 6 and there is always a mess.
> In the day, if someone is in and the door is left ajar, then he'll happily take himself out but if the door is shut or we're out, he makes no attempt to let us know he wants to go out and just wee's anywhere.
> Please help!


Are you still feeding 1 meal per day in the eve?
Have you introduced a crate?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We had similar problems we stopped "tea" after 5.30ish and then he only got treats this seemed to stop him from pooping over night Zebs now nearly 18weeks and hasnt poo'ed over night or wee'd for 4weeks +

we also lifted all paper and took him out every hour until bed time, we dont have an enclosed garden either so its been a little hard at timers

we also praised him each time he went where he was meant to go, and ignored him or asked him to go lay on his bed when he wee'd indoors im not sure if thats the right thing but its worked for us. we never told him off tho or had cross voices. 

Hes only had a few acciedents of wee for weeks mainly because we have slacked taking him out so not his fault. 

I would also move give him smaller meals but 2-3 times a day as if zeb has a big meal in the evening he'll have donkey sized poop the next morning! So he now gets his bigger meal at lunch time so it has time to go through him 

This is my first pup so im no expert im just saying whats worked with us so far


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Chris and Sophie said:


> hi, just an update on Herman.
> Basically, he's not improving! Still bed wetting at night, whatever cushion or towel we put down, it's damp in the morning. on occassion he also wee's /poo's outside his bed in the small space that he has in his cage.We let him out for the last time at about 11pm then are up at half 6 and there is always a mess.
> In the day, if someone is in and the door is left ajar, then he'll happily take himself out but if the door is shut or we're out, he makes no attempt to let us know he wants to go out and just wee's anywhere.
> Please help!


I think maybe you need to take a few steps backwards as he seems a bit confused as to what he is supposed to do. He is still very young and some dogs take longer than others, but stay calm and he will get there.

When do you feed him and what food does he have?

When do you walk him and for how long, and when do you play with him?


----------



## trabonita (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi, do you take him out for the loo as your going to bed cos that's a long time for him to hold it if your not? also is he having a poo in the evening after his dinner? my pup is much younger but we feed 3 x day and he always goes out before we go to bed and usually does a poo and a wee then also.


----------



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

Just thought id check the post s havent for a few weeks sorry

thankyou for all your replies and advice!

Woke up today to a crying dachshund who had weed and poo'd in the cage, and the bedding by the smell of it (plastic bed with dog pillow)

I take it a crate is the next step? So would I get the crate and introduce him slowly to it by getting him to play in it in the day? should i expect crying at night again? (he doesnt at the min)

Feeding, still Purina puppy food, at 5/6pm each day which he pretty much eats, he also had training treats in the day for his recalls, sit etc.

We only ever started feeding once a day due to the breeder recommending so, its so hard with most people we meet giving diff advice but, sorry if its obvious, whats the benefit of splitting into two feeds? Just that he wont be 'as full' over night? He always poos in the morning, and usually anothr one during the day around lunch. He is always let out 2 mins before bed to wee which he does. I do not know where he gets it from as we have started limiting his water after 8/9ish and he has 2-3 wees before bed to try and get him empty!


I truely do not understand why he wets his bedding, we have a bunch of towels and a cushion on rotation now as its rare he goes a day without wetting, tried 90degs wash with Bio tablets as suggested on websites and there is no real difference to my knowledge.

Herman just seems a handful all round really, he has lots of personality and 50% of the time he is just the lovelyest dog but the other he just makes you want to scream!!..

Anyway ill leave it there  would appriciate confirmation if the crate and splitting food is the next best step, and whats recommended for the base of the crate (old blankets, towels, dog mat etc) and a price on the cheapest Washer Dryer would be handy at the minute....

Thankyou all in advance! 
Chris


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

No water after 6pm then, and offer just the smallest of licks prior to bed time.

Change the feed to morning as it will be eliminated by the evening and get that blooming crate! That was suggested a couple of weeks back but yoiu ignore my advice 

I think one meal a day for a small dog (puppy too) is way too hard on the dog.

HTH,

Nick


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

There really needs to be a support group for owners of incontinent daschunds!!
My 8month old has 2 meals a day, defo go with this as its much easier for them to cope with and they dont get hungry later on, usually at 10 and 5.30. If Im working nights I feed at 4.30 and dont give water after 7.30pm. A friend walks them at midnight and puts them to bed, in their cat carriers(just big enough for a little dog). 
If Herman is still associating soft bedding with toileting then try a carpet square or nothing for a while, or you could just keep getting up to work out when he needs to go. Maybe a 3am pee break is in order, daschie's do seem to find holding it difficult.
Although Hannah managed to poop 2ft from the open back door on a clear sunny day recently. So maybe ignore me, eh?


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

Good points well made.

I might be wary of the 3am break though as he'll (maybe) become dependent on you for it. Just a thought.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Chris and Sophie (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all.

Again thanks for the advice... havent been on for a while so sorry for no updates.

Its just got to a point now where its EVERY night. He has a small dachshund size crate and we use it for car journeys etc as well as his main bed.

In the day he can 99% of the time do at 5-6hrs stay in without messing on the floor... he is usually in his cage from 12-6:30am so quite minimum times.

It got to a point where it was good - was getting better but its just every night now. He has 2 feeds a day - 7am and 5ish... he only likes tinned/tray food, hates hard biscuits!

Ill try taking the water up early like 7/8 as suggested and let every one know...

Plus all his bedding is washed on a special soil wash on the washer dryer....

He always goes for a wee before bedtime and he knows now late wee=bedtime so just trots into his cage and lies down.

Thankyou to you all in advance
Chris


----------



## barnabydaisy (Dec 24, 2009)

hi there!
i can't tell you how relieved i feel that i am not the only one with dachshund probs! my darcy is wonderfull and i love him to bits, but toilet training is proving really hard! night time i think i have cracked he is in a cage in our bedroom and we have had no wees at night for some time, he wakes me up whining when he needs to go, but in the day time is when we still have problems. we had him in a pen for the first few months while we are out, usually for no longer than 3-4 hours at a time, and almost all the time he had weeed in his bed. i have now put him in a crate when we are out which he loves but still wees in it. we feed twice daily although he is not a big eater, and don't leave water in his cage. he is a real people dog and won't leave me alone at home so could it be seperation that is causing this? was told not to give himtreats when he wees or poohs outside as he then will do it in the house for a treat. i have never had a puppy before so i try and listen to all advice but it gets a bit confusing at times! any haelp would be appreciated!
mimxxx


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

Nick Jones said:


> Restrict his water intake near the end of the day,


Hi Nick,
i think that restricting access to water is not really a good suggestion, dogs need to be able to drink when they need it at all time.

apart that it is actually against the Welfare of Animal Laws (and Act)
http://www.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/farmanimal/welfare/act/documents/dutytocare.pdf
and
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/cruelty/documents/cop-dogs.pdf

restricting access doesn't actually help in training the pup/dog.

the only way forward is actually begin from scratch and make sure the pup (now dog) is encouraged to soil in the appropriate area. being a small dog, many holders pick them up to go outside...and this delays learning...as the pup should find its way to the toilet area. i know it can be a pain, but at least in the first few days the pup should be taken out also once during the night, approx 4 hours after it's gone to bed, without chatting fussing or anything...just lead on, back to the garden, wee/poo and back to bed...

at that age they learn very quick and incidents will soon become fewer and far between.

*obviously this holds if the dogs has been checked and cleared by a vet re. possible irritations, infections or discomforts*

good luck
and merry Christmas
best
d


----------



## Nick Jones (Aug 16, 2008)

dimaz said:


> Hi Nick,
> i think that restricting access to water is not really a good suggestion, dogs need to be able to drink when they need it at all time.
> 
> apart that it is actually against the Welfare of Animal Laws (and Act)
> ...


Lol. Well that's the first time I've ever had the animal welfare act quoted to me! I normally quote it to others in court.

I can see what you're trying to point out though. All I said is to restrict water access near the end of the day. A dog should have access to clean, fresh water at all other times otherwise - of course it should.

I have a 14 week old wire-haired vizsla here now, and after 7pm he gets no water until breakfast. He sleeps in his crate at night and is dry most nights. If I allowed him to drink masses at 10pm say, his crate would be sodden come the morning.

It's perfectly ok to reward your dog for toileting outside with a favourite treat. Vigilance is the key word for inside prevention. A quick clap-clap of the hands, and immediate placing onto the desired spot outside should he start to go indoors will help.

Ensure the crate is not too big. Dach's are of course small, so a small crate should suffice.

Feel free to contact me directly if you're still struggling.

Merry Christmas all. I am thoroughly stuffed. Cheese and biscuits will have to wait for another day!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

This is a tiny puppy with a tiny stomach and bladder. Very small dogs tend to need the loo a lot more often and a 4 & 1/2 month old normal sized puppy may not even be fully housetrained at that age either. :huh: So, take him out after he wakes from sleeping, after he has had a play session, after he eats or drinks and every 2 hours at least throughout the day if he has not given you cause to put him out before. Replace the bowl of water with a few ice cubes to lick at after about 9pm rather than withold water altogether. Witholding water for half of his total day may appear to curtail the peeing but dehydration for so long is no good to man nor beast and is not right at all. Further advice can be found on this link - *Housetraining post*


----------

